# Nerite HELP



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

They've cleaned out my tank and I'm afraid there isn't enough food to support the two anymore. Since it's winter in Alaska I don't get enough sunlight to grow them any algae and I never get direct sunlight in my place anyway so it's a double whammy... Will they eat ANYTHING else? I'm desperate to feed them. They've slowed down a LOT since I've got them and I just keep getting the sense that they're unhappy. PLEASE HELP


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

I have had nerites in my tanks for years and I have never specifically grown algae for them and they have all lived for 3 years and are still going. If you want to grow algae for them you can get some river rocks/pebbles, put them in a small tub of water and put it next to a window. You should have algae in a a few days to a week.


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Perhaps you could grow it with some kind of lamp? I'm assuming you have no sunlight at all, but if you have a little, maybe you can put it in the window as well as a lamp. I've read algae will grow with LED, so if you can get an LED light bulb even that should work.


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

Try leaving your tank light on for at least 10 hours. That should grow algae in the tank. 

As far as I can see there's very little, if any, algae in my 5 gal tank, it gets very little light from the window at this time of the year, but I do have a tank light (red, white, blue, LEDs) for the live plants. My nerites have lived in that tank for over a year without any problem, and the only thing I do for them is what I suggested you do, leave the tank light on a bit longer then you should.


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

The lights I have are the standard LED one that came in the Imagitarium kit and a small Ott light next to it. I hope that's enough...


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

LeviTheFish said:


> The lights I have are the standard LED one that came in the Imagitarium kit and a small Ott light next to it. I hope that's enough...


It should be. The reason I first got my nerites was that I couldn't seem to get the algae to stop growing on one of the fake plants and the rock I had in the tank at that time. The light that I had on the tank came in the kit and was a cheap 3 light LED. It concentrated the light in the center of the tank, leaving the rest of the tank dim.


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

Okay. I just worry I'm starving them, but maybe they're okay? I know people will be like "They're just snails" but I grew a little attached, and it's weighing heavily on my mind..


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

LeviTheFish said:


> Okay. I just worry I'm starving them, but maybe they're okay? I know people will be like "They're just snails" but I grew a little attached, and it's weighing heavily on my mind..


So long as you leave the lights on long enough to grow a bit of algae in the tank I think they probably are. 

I'm attached to the two I have. Their names are Bert and Ernie. I had to take them out of the tank once when I treated my betta, and the tank, for fungus, and I was soo worried that they wouldn't have enough to eat, then Bert escaped out the container I had them in, I had it floating in the tank to keep the snails in warm water, and back into the tank. I was worried he'd poisoned himself but he was alright. So nope I don't thing your strange for worrying about your two


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

Rainbo said:


> So long as you leave the lights on long enough to grow a bit of algae in the tank I think they probably are.
> 
> I'm attached to the two I have. Their names are Bert and Ernie. I had to take them out of the tank once when I treated my betta, and the tank, for fungus, and I was soo worried that they wouldn't have enough to eat, then Bert escaped out the container I had them in, I had it floating in the tank to keep the snails in warm water, and back into the tank. I was worried he'd poisoned himself but he was alright. So nope I don't thing your strange for worrying about your two


Once I get a plant light and heater, I'll be moving them to the 29G I got somewhat recently. It'll be a bit before I get the light and heater and then before it will be ready, but I'm hoping I can get a pretty little planted community tank running.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

As the others said just leave your tank light running a little longer than normal.


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

Alrighty, lights on the 3.7g are on for longer, and once I get the lights, I'll have them on the 29g 24/7 for a day or two while its still empty and setting up.


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

Something I noticed today on the snails, there is white looking gunk... Kind of worrying me..


----------

